# is this food ok?



## patroman (Sep 12, 2008)

hey,

im a new hedgie owner (got Sonic last Tuesday) and I'm just wondering if this food is OK for him or not?

the guaranteed analysis is:
Crude Protein (min) 32%, crude fat/oil (min) 5%, Crude fiber (max) 6%, moisture (max) 10%, Ash (max) 4%, Vitamin A (min) 17,500 IU/kg, Vitamin D3 (min) 800 IU/kg, Vitamin E (min) 200 IU/kg, Copper (min) 10 mg/kg

the ingredients are:
ground corn, corn gluten meal, poultry meal, ground oats, beet pulp fiber, potato protein, calcium carbonate, dicalcium phosphate, soya oil, coconut oil, sodium bicarbonate, choline chloride, l-lysine monohoydrochloride, DL methionine, vitamin E supplement, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), ferrous sulfat, d-biotin, yucca schidigera extract,zinc oxide, manganous oxide, niacinamide, vitamin B12 supplement, green tea extract, mixed tocopherols, rosemary extract, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, beta carotene, vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, sodium selenite, folic acid, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, menadione, dimethylpyrimidinol bisulfate (source of vitamin K3), vitamin D3 supplement, cobalt sulfate

sounds more like a chemistry experiment than hedgie food but the brand is Pretty Pets and it says its premium hedgehog food. any reviews would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

The analasis shows no vitamin C, and hedgies can get malnutritioned often on hedgie food, so i'd, mix your food with a recomended cat food.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Pretty Pets is garbage, as are most hedgehog specific foods.

The first ingredient is ground corn, that is not good for a hedgehog. 

You want a food with a meat as a first ingredient (chicken, turkey, salmon etc.) and be weary of meat by-products (chicken-meal and the like). Grains should be listed towards the end of the ingredients list, as they offer little nutritional value, but are needed to hold the kibble together. 

Shoot for these guaranteed analysis: 
Fat 5%
Protein 20%
Fiber 15%


----------

